# Inexpensive pockets to stuff with prefolds?



## Captain_Crunch (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been CD'ing since my daughter was born eight months ago with one size covers and infant prefolds. While this works fine I'm wondering if there are some inexpensive pockets that I can purchase just the shells to stuff with my pad folded prefolds to make cloth diapering easier for Daddy and babysitters. 

Has anyone used Alva pocket shells with prefolds? Or is there another inexpensive brand you would recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Oceanage (Mar 21, 2016)

I've heard good things about Kawaii brand. They're decently priced. I shop from sweetbottomsbaby.com but you may be able to find them elsewhere.


----------



## PitBullMom (Sep 22, 2014)

The majority of our stash is Alva, we've been happy with them.


----------

